# Best Gyuto for around $200?



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi, I am new here and  looking for a 210/240mm Japanese chefs knife. I tend to prefer lower over mass production knifes, but whatever you got to suggest would be appreciated Could be Wa, D or western handle. Just looking for the best thing out there right now for $200 bucks. I am a little overwhelmed and unfamiliar with all the different Japanese brands and want to narrow it down.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I've used over a dozen in this price range... This is my favorite

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/86119/itinomonn-wa-kasumi-240#post_511914


----------



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I got my 270mm mac pro gyuto for $210 online.


----------



## denverveggienut (Mar 8, 2012)

One good option: Ashi Hamono ginga in 240mm. I picked up one of these direct from Ashi a couple of months ago and it is quite nice. I got the stainless version with wa handle. The size is quite manageable... the 240 is an actual 232 on the blade, and it is very light, so it is quite easy to deal with. It ran me $170 plus $20 shipping from Japan. They take paypal.

http://www.ashihamono.com/en.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Whoa! Let's at least have some basics.

Carbon knives rust, stainless knives are [mostly] more difficult to sharpen, some much more so than others. Some knives are thin at the edge and can't safely come up against bone or handle frozen food, some steels don't take to abuse either (perhaps not a concern if you are going to relegate these tasks entirely to a beater).

Where do want your knife to fall in here?

Rick


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh yeah sorry about not enough info. I am still learning knife skills and sharpening, but I like quality and craftsmanship.I want something nice that I can slowly work with and that I can have for awhile.If I had to sell it at some point it would be good if it still had value.

If the knife wa really nice I wouldn't mind if it was carbon steel and a little reactive. Good example is the Masamoto carbon KS Wa-gyuto, great knife I think! but $$$. Stainless is good to and a little easier to maintain, but I am just looking for the best overall put together knife for around $200. I know the market can change and some knifes go out of stock and what not. I am starting to think that my tastes in knives are beyond my skills and budget, because I also like these two and they are both over $200 bills.

http://www.mtckitchen.com/p-691-takamura-hsps-pro-gyuto.aspx

f

http://japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKIAogamiSuperSeries.html#KagayakiAogamiSuper

I don't plan on using it on frozen food or bone. I will just use a DP or something for beater stuff or get a Deba for bones at some point.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah the Itinommon could be a contender,Looks like it has good knuckle clearance which I like. I am not that familiar with "V2 steel" and what is the HRC approx on it? Plus Japanese knives and stones are currently out of stock. Is it available anywhere else?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I actually like Sweden steel and the Ashi Hamono Wa gyuto is comparable to the to the other Wa Gyutos i have seen. It's getting a little hard to tell these Sweden Wa Gyutos and especially all the MV ones apart from different Mfg's. They are a step up from MV steel at least, but they all kind of look the same. The Ashi is priced competitively though.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

I did respond to you Rick, but I guess since i am new and my post had a couple links in it they have to ok it. I'll wait a little and try back for more input thx.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

I have heard good things about the Mac Pro line.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

So Rick,

What do you think then, am I getting in over my head here? Should I just settle on something else than the three I mentioned in my post?


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Thats all you guys got for me? I could use a few more suggestions.


----------



## mrgalup (Jul 27, 2015)

This is my first post here, but I have been really enjoying and appreciating this forum recently, using it to find the best gyuto for myself, and am happy to try to give back.

I ended up going with the Gesshin Uraku 240mm Stainless Wa-Gyuto (http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-uraku-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto.html) and I am loving it. Jon at JKI does great business and is extremely helpful should you want to call and consult him. The knife is excellent F&F, came with a fantastic edge, and is a great cutter so far. Just my two cents...

Best,
Mr. G


----------



## jerry denim (Jul 23, 2015)

I've held the Gesshin Uraku myself in Jon's Store.  He's a knowledgeable guy with some great stuff and I agree the Uraku is a very nice knife and a great deal. That said the Ginga is a much nicer knife in terms of fit, finish, steel, and performance, so buying one direct from Ashi Hamono ( as Denver Veg suggested) for about the same price as the Uraku seems like an even better deal to me, especially for the price conscious.  If Blue Wolf really likes the Masamoto KS I suggest he check out a Sakai Yusuke Swedish Steel Gyuto.  In terms of quality and blade shape/profile I wouldn't hesitate to call the Yusukes KS clones, but the same could be said of the Ginga really.  There're almost twins.  Yusukes are a slightly more pricey option than the Ginga, but not necessarily any better.  I own two Yusukes and love them, but the Gingas I've held are lovely and seem totally on par with the Yusukes.   Keiichi at Blueway Japan sells Gingas and Yusukes through his ebay store.  The USD to Japanese Yen exchange rate makes direct purchases form Japan even more tempting these days.  If you buy stainless try to get a blade that been hardened to around 61 HRC for the best compromise between hardness (edge retention) and ductility (toughness, resistance to chipping) 

Happy shopping!


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

Jerry Denim said:


> I've held the Gesshin Uraku myself in Jon's Store. He's a knowledgeable guy with some great stuff and I agree the Uraku is a very nice knife and a great deal. That said the Ginga is a much nicer knife in terms of fit, finish, steel, and performance, so buying one direct from Ashi Hamono ( as Denver Veg suggested) for about the same price as the Uraku seems like an even better deal to me, especially for the price conscious. If Blue Wolf really likes the Masamoto KS I suggest he check out a Sakai Yusuke Swedish Steel Gyuto. In terms of quality and blade shape/profile I wouldn't hesitate to call the Yusukes KS clones, but the same could be said of the Ginga really. There're almost twins. Yusukes are a slightly more pricey option than the Ginga, but not necessarily any better. I own two Yusukes and love them, but the Gingas I've held are lovely and seem totally on par with the Yusukes. Keiichi at Blueway Japan sells Gingas and Yusukes through his ebay store. The USD to Japanese Yen exchange rate makes direct purchases form Japan even more tempting these days. If you buy stainless try to get a blade that been hardened to around 61 HRC for the best compromise between hardness (edge retention) and ductility (toughness, resistance to chipping)
> 
> Happy shopping!


i think that you will find that if you ask them to do everything we ask them to do for our gesshin ginga line, the price you pay will be higher than you think.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks I am starting to narrow it down a little now. Lots of good comparable options out there. One thing about the "extra hardening" on Blueways Yusuke. I thought that type of Sweden steel would normally come in at 59 HRC. I wonder where in the Mfg process that the "extra hardening" occurs? They are not really a small production knife and how would you tell if you had an extra hardened knife, when they look identical to the ones that are just regular 59 HRC?. I guess you just have to trust what he says, I know he is an established dealer, but I wonder how to differentiate and if there is any HRC padding going on.


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah the Gesshin is in the running too I think. Thx for the tip.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

BlueWolf said:


> Thanks I am starting to narrow it down a little now. Lots of good comparable options out there. One thing about the "extra hardening" on Blueways Yusuke. I thought that type of Sweden steel would normally come in at 59 HRC. I wonder where in the Mfg process that the "extra hardening" occurs? They are not really a small production knife and how would you tell if you had an extra hardened knife, when they look identical to the ones that are just regular 59 HRC?. I guess you just have to trust what he says, I know he is an established dealer, but I wonder how to differentiate and if there is any HRC padding going on.


they look identical... there is a difference in feeling on the stones though.


----------

